# Cheeky I know



## Bluescouse1 (17 May 2013)

Anyone around Liverpool who has a road bike sitting round doing nowt
Id be happy to have it, its getting hard riding to work on a MTB,


----------



## grumpyoldgit (18 May 2013)

I think there is a site called freecycle,or something similar.


----------



## vernon (18 May 2013)

Bluescouse1 said:


> Anyone around Liverpool who has a road bike sitting round doing nowt
> Id be happy to have it, its getting hard riding to work on a MTB,


 
Put slicks on it. It will be much easier to pedal.


----------



## Bluescouse1 (18 May 2013)

Its an option yes thanks


----------



## Bluescouse1 (18 May 2013)

grumpyoldgit said:


> I think there is a site called freecycle,or something similar.


Sad but true, I am on it every day looking lol. in fact I have it on now catching all the new adverts as they are placed


----------



## compo (18 May 2013)

Put a "wanted" on Freecycle and make it clear that a doer upper would be welcome. Sometimes people have them in their sheds but don't think about getting rid unless you jog their mind in the right direction. Don't mention the MTB, just that you need a bike for work.


----------



## matthat (18 May 2013)

Is work not on cyclescheme?? Minimal amount a month could get you rolling! eg, my £500 a month spent equates to less than £30 a month coming out of wages obviously spend less and less comes out!! I know it opens a load of questions but i'm off out to work now so haven't got time to say more but there are threads around and info on http://www.cyclescheme.co.uk/. Hope thats food for thought.


----------



## Bluescouse1 (18 May 2013)

matthat said:


> Is work not on cyclescheme?? Minimal amount a month could get you rolling! eg, my £500 a month spent equates to less than £30 a month coming out of wages obviously spend less and less comes out!! I know it opens a load of questions but i'm off out to work now so haven't got time to say more but there are threads around and info on http://www.cyclescheme.co.uk/. Hope thats food for thought.


Thanks yes, I have looked into this, but income wont allow any more deductions from the paltry wage,,lol


----------



## Bluescouse1 (18 May 2013)

compo said:


> Put a "wanted" on Freecycle and make it clear that a doer upper would be welcome. Sometimes people have them in their sheds but don't think about getting rid unless you jog their mind in the right direction. Don't mention the MTB, just that you need a bike for work.


Thanks I have done this already and await replies eagerly,,,


----------



## grumpyoldgit (18 May 2013)

How are your span nearing skills?
Often lots of bits to be had for not,rather than whole bikes.


----------



## grumpyoldgit (18 May 2013)

I hate predictive I pads,spannering!


----------



## Bluescouse1 (18 May 2013)

grumpyoldgit said:


> I hate predictive I pads,spannering!


haha..I could probs do one up as a project if left to it yes.
may need help with brakes and gears, but I would certaily go for it yes
I would enjoy that in fact
its finding the parts though isnt it


----------

